# Any way to expand app partition (app storage)



## PhyscoAssassinX (May 29, 2012)

When I Had My Dell Streak 7 i remember DJ_Steve expanded the DS7's App Partition (app storage whatever you want to call it) by using the internal memory. i was wondering if there's a way to exchange The Primes internal storage to expand the App Partition (App Storage).

Edit: I'm adjoint because I ran out of room and I have a few games and a lot of books and baby games I use with my sister and I really don't wasn't too delete anything until I'm done with it

Sent from my HTC .....oh wait its stuck at customs


----------



## Striatum_bdr (Apr 25, 2012)

The only way I could think about is using nvflash, like I did on my phone. It's nvidia's tool. But unfortunately as bootloader is not totally unlocked by Asus unlocker, nvflash is unusable on our device...


----------



## craigacgomez (Jan 17, 2012)

The data partition for apps in ICS is shared with the entire internal storage... (/sdcard is actually /data/media)... so you can use the almost entire internal storage space for apps... but this means lesser storage for other files


----------

